# Help please!



## Squall_409 (Mar 25, 2012)

I live in Alpine and I need to do my field day to finish my Hunters Ed course. I know I live in the Central Region, but is it possible for me to do a field day in the Salt Lake region instead? The only days available in the Central region are days that I will be out of town. 

Please Help!


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

As far as I know, as long as you sign up for the class you can go. I lived in Provo when I did mine and went to the Lee Kay center for the classroom portion and shooting test.


----------

